# HaHa Open 3D



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Just a reminder that the pre hunting season 3D shoot at HaHa is coming up on the 29th. We aim for this shoot to be a bit of fun to end the 3D season so bring a sense of humor.
While the shoot is just fun, the after event cash shoot off will be all about pressure. Rules will be simple. A mid size 3D at unknown yardage between 25 and 35yds. $10 buys you in. I arrow is all you get, sighted bows hit the 12 ring your in, miss your out. Trad bows it's the 10 ring for fairness. All those that hit shoot again and again and again, until one is left standing, he takes the entire pot. Can you handle the pressure boys (and girls), if so put your money up to prove it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I forgot to add, we have been asked to have a sighted recurve class too so we are. If any of you target or field boys want to come shoot, the class will be there.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll see you there. Had a great time at the last one


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Just back from doing the final course planning so just got to get the targets out on Sat now. All new Rineharts so no worries about arrow pulling. Look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday to close the 3D year out.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, course is all set now, big thanks to all the volunteers who came out and helped, it should be a good test.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a great shoot!!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Had a great time. Thanks for setting up a great course Jon. One of my buddies went home an arrow short


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

roughneck1 said:


> Had a great time. Thanks for setting up a great course Jon. One of my buddies went home an arrow short


Good to see you guys again, glad you had fun. We will have another challenge ready for you next year


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> Thanks everyone for a great shoot!!


Always good to see you guys, glad you all enjoyed it. Fine shooting by Daniella too


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for an awesome shoot. This was a great way to end the 3d season.

Great group of people to shoot with and as awesome day overall!!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> Thanks so much for an awesome shoot. This was a great way to end the 3d season.
> 
> Great group of people to shoot with and as awesome day overall!!!!!


Thanks, really glad you made it down, see you all next season, or at an indoor somewhere. Are doing the iBO in Cleveland in January?


----------



## stykbo (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Mark and John for all the effort you guys put in it was a great shoot, maybe next time if I don't have a headcold I can do a little better!:angel:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

stykbo said:


> Thanks Mark and John for all the effort you guys put in it was a great shoot, maybe next time if I don't have a headcold I can do a little better!:angel:


I don't think you did too bad for a man if your talent really  Lol. I hope to see you indoors at Caledon if I'm back shooting by then.


----------

